# Gerber Freescape Camp Kitchen Knife



## Southerngear (Apr 24, 2019)

Full Fine Edge Blade
Blade Steel-7Cr17Mov
Textured Thumb Ramp
Finger Choil 
Full Tang With Lanyard Hole
Sheath With Belt Loop
Overall Length 9.1"
Blade Length 3.8"
Weight 6.5oz
Dishwasher Safe

Blade:
Santoku chef's knife design with a modified sheep's foot point and a flat belly. Perfect for all your food prep around camp. The 7Cr17Mov blade steel is very easy to keep sharp and the black coating on the blade helps with rust and corrosion. 

Handle:
The handle material is a super-grippy rubberized texture that helps you keep a firm grip in any weather conditions. The handle fits perfectly in your hand with a nice finger choil and jimping on the spine for extra comfort and grip. With bright green accents along the black rubber handle it makes it easy to find your knife in low light conditions. 

This knife is perfect for camping or anytime you cook outdoors or in your home kitchen. The ergonomics are awesome and I absolutely love the rubber handle. If you are looking for a chefs knife that you can use in any weather or outdoor conditions I would highly recommend this knife. You should be able to find it for $20 or less.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Apr 24, 2019)

Gerber makes quality stuff!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 27, 2019)

Deer Fanatic said:


> Gerber makes quality stuff!!


Yep, they make really good stuff, and they make junk, too. American-made Gerber is very good quality. China-made, not so much.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 27, 2019)

I carry a Gerber Asek that has been to Iraq and back


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 28, 2019)

I have a Gator that I've carried about every day for 25 years.


----------



## Jester896 (Apr 30, 2019)

I wouldn't mind have a clip point gator


----------



## 660griz (May 2, 2019)

Southerngear said:


> View attachment 966767
> Full Fine Edge Blade
> Blade Steel-7Cr17Mov
> Textured Thumb Ramp
> ...


Thanks for the review.
I am always on the prowl for another knife. I am a knife-aholic, according to my wife.


----------



## Southerngear (May 5, 2019)

660griz said:


> Thanks for the review.
> I am always on the prowl for another knife. I am a knife-aholic, according to my wife.


I hear ya brother....it's an addiction.


----------



## Greenhead (Aug 8, 2019)

Southerngear said:


> View attachment 966767
> Full Fine Edge Blade
> Blade Steel-7Cr17Mov
> Textured Thumb Ramp
> ...


Any idea on where you can find this for 20.00 ?  Cheapest I can find is 60. And ditto on the 25yr Gator. I have a ton of nice knives but this is the one that’s been in my fanny back for about that long.


----------



## ninjaneer (Aug 8, 2019)

Found this

https://www.knifecountryusa.com/sto...-9dUX_Kf1xnZwQwRWgtGqNtBTgvrbe-waAjq2EALw_wcB


----------



## Greenhead (Aug 8, 2019)

ninjaneer said:


> Found this
> 
> https://www.knifecountryusa.com/sto...-9dUX_Kf1xnZwQwRWgtGqNtBTgvrbe-waAjq2EALw_wcB


Thx


----------

